
Extraterrestrial craft existence 'proved beyond reasonable doubt' Pentagon chief - givan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/12/23/existence-ufos-proved-beyond-reasonable-doubt-says-former-pentagon/
======
wklauss
No evidence has been given to sustain this claim other than the usual
collection of videos and photos with artifacts that can be easily explained as
natural phenomena, weather balloon, foreign experimental aircraft or -more
embarrassing- a bug or dirt in the camera lens.

The person making the claim has a personal interest in promoting this idea
since his department budget and now his civil career after retiring depends on
it.

A particular red herring on this is the tiny budget this department had.
Contact with an advanced alien civilization would have incredible consequences
for our society and the country leading it would secure a privileged position
in the international community. Yet this department operated under a budget of
22 million dollars, basically peanuts in the military, a quarter of the price
of a single F-35A.

